# General > Motoring >  Motorhome service and MOT

## cja275

Hi,

Can anyone recommend where I could get my Fiat Motorhome serviced and MOT'ed in Caithness?

----------


## Sweetasanut

We had our Toyota Granvia Campervan serviced and MOT'd today in A and L Motors, Castletown and they did a good job. They do small motorhomes we think

----------

